# Goodbye Sanjaya!!!!



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 19, 2007)

I HAVE NEVER BEEN MORE HAPPY ABOUT SOMETHING SO TRIVIAL IN MY ENTIRE LIFE!!!



but goddammit, now where am I going to get my hair inspiration??

ah who cares, GOODBYE!


----------



## rockexrolloh (Apr 19, 2007)

yesss!! thank God he's finally gone. i was tired of watching people who deserved to be there get voted off because of sanjaya. grr.
who's next? i say phil.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 19, 2007)

me too. he seems to end up in the bottom 3 every week, so its an indication that people are kinda over him lol


----------



## amoona (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't watch the show ... I only watch the audtion shows haha. I thought he was really good in the auditions but I honestly haven't heard him since to know how he sounds now. I just felt bad that he's so young and everyone was tearing into him, he looks like such a sweet kid I wanted to give him a hug haha.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 19, 2007)

YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY  YYYYYY hes out


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2007)

Aw, the one time I miss the show and he gets booted.  Was he surprised?


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 19, 2007)

I didn't watch last night but when I heard about it on the news this morning... man I was SO excited. That guy really made me stop watching the show for a while so I am glad I can tune back in and listen to the REAL talent on the show. I am really pulling for Jordyn Sparks (not sure if thats how you spell her name or not)... Not only does she kick ass but she is from our little Phoenix Metro area. =)


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 19, 2007)

THANK GOD hahaha!  I love Jordin and Chris R. - he's sooo fine


----------



## kimmy (Apr 19, 2007)

it's about damn time...though, i think it's still too late to save idol's reputation.


----------



## rockexrolloh (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 

 
_




Aw, the one time I miss the show and he gets booted.  Was he surprised?_

 
he was crying like a baby. i laughed.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockexrolloh* 

 
_he was crying like a baby. i laughed._

 
Hahaha, me too.
He cried harder than anyone I've ever seen on that show....did he seriously think that day was never going to come & he was going to win?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 20, 2007)

thank god.


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rockexrolloh* 

 
_he was crying like a baby. i laughed._

 
Like a baby? Ol' boy broke down like a bonafide queen!


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Like a baby? Ol' boy broke down like a bonafide queen!_

 
LMAO now I'm really sorry I missed it... I am sooo youtubing this!


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 20, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haC0Tia6MQo

I'm sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but the way he is wiping those tears has, "Y'all making me fluck up my makeup!!" written all over it. Queenery at it's best!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Apr 22, 2007)

yes, he cried like hell.  and my aunt and my dad watch the show, she lives upstate, so they talk about it on the phone during commercial breaks.  as soon as they said "You are going home tonight" our phone rang and my aunt was on the other end soundin' like Sister Patterson (I Love NY much?) going "PRAISE THE LAWD! PRAISE HIM! PRAISES BE TO HIM, I CAN ENJOY TV AGAIN!!!" lmao

Oh and for those who never got to hear him sing...it was terrible.  He's an entertaining performer, but not a singer.  He missed the words to songs almost every week, looked a mess, and snapped back at criticism.  He wanted to be famous, he did it anyway he knew how. What sucks is that even though he's gone we'll never escape him. He's already booked for a dozen tv shows this week.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2007)

I stopped watching AI because of that clown.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 24, 2007)

I was secretly hoping he would win because he is so awful. American Idol is turning into a joke. its great.


----------

